# [SOLVED] Disc tray won't open



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My desktop's DVD did not open when I tried to click the button so I Google'd and tried this: Disc tray won't open - New Gadgets & Technology - Geek.com

I managed to get it open but when I restarted the computer, it did not close. Having said that and given what the link mentions, I'm assuming I need a new DVD drive. But before I do that, is there any other way I can make sure it's completely done before I look into buying a new one?

And lastly, this is the first DVD drive I'll be buying (separate from the PC itself) and I don't know how to shop for DVD drives. Any advice? What should I be paying attention to when shopping around?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*

Hi Solidify,

Could you please post the full specs of your PC in (including the make/model of your PSU.)

Have you checked the drivers? Make sure there are no flags in your device manager... and perhaps look for the latest drivers for your particular optical drive?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*



helios19 said:


> Hi Solidify,
> 
> Could you please post the full specs of your PC in (including the make/model of your PSU.)
> 
> Have you checked the drivers? Make sure there are no flags in your device manager... and perhaps look for the latest drivers for your particular optical drive?


There are no flags in my device manager. My computer doesn't display my DVD drive in 'My computer' so I can't really scan for the latest drivers (considering my PC doesn't even 'see/recognize' it).


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*

Try boot into the BIOS and see if it's recognized there.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*

In System Information, click Components then CD-ROM to view your optical drive's information.

Open your computer case (with the computer unplugged) and ensure that the power and data cables to the drive are properly connected and that there are no loose wires. While you are at this, check to see if your drive is PATA (flat ribbon data cable or SATA (thick rectangular data cable) as you will need to know this if you need a new drive.

Lint buildup can prize the rubber tray drive belt off its pulley. With the drive door open, look into the drive and note if the belt has come lose. 

If the belt is in position, there is a possibility that the open/close button switch has failed. Can you get the drive to close by gently pressing the tray inward, which should cause the motor to engage, completing the job?

If this doesn't work, turn off the computer and gently close the drive all the way. Now, turn the system back on and go to Start > Computer, right-click the CD Drive and select "Eject." Does the drive open?

Since optical drives are amazingly inexpensive and you can get a decent one for $20 they are not worth trying to get someone to repair (they will charge you more just to look at it than a new drive will cost).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*



> Try boot into the BIOS and see if it's recognized there.





> Open your computer case (with the computer unplugged) and ensure that the power and data cables to the drive are properly connected


As previously started, Boot into Setup (Bios) is your DVD drive listed there? If not, proceed to the next suggestion and make sure it is plugged in and that it is plugged into the motherboard. Third, when you start the computer does the drive blink? How about when you close the drive? If no to any of the suggestions, then the drive needs to be replaced. Just about any CD/DVD+-RW drive will do. Just find out if it is an EIDE (PATA) drive with a wide grey data cable, or a SATA drive with a thin usually Red cable.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*



> In System Information, click Components then CD-ROM to view your optical drive's information.


Doesn't display any information;












> Open your computer case (with the computer unplugged) and ensure that the power and data cables to the drive are properly connected and that there are no loose wires. While you are at this, check to see if your drive is PATA (flat ribbon data cable or SATA (thick rectangular data cable) as you will need to know this if you need a new drive.


It was properly connected and there were no loose wires. The DVD drive is SATA.



> Lint buildup can prize the rubber tray drive belt off its pulley. With the drive door open, look into the drive and note if the belt has come lose.


I didn't really understand what belt I was looking for but regardless, I don't think that was the issue. 



> Can you get the drive to close by gently pressing the tray inward, which should cause the motor to engage, completing the job?


No.



> If this doesn't work, turn off the computer and gently close the drive all the way. Now, turn the system back on and go to Start > Computer, right-click the CD Drive and select "Eject." Does the drive open?


The drive is not recognized therefore not listed in 'My computer'.

Final verdict: I need a new DVD drive. Now, considering optical drives are dirt cheap, I'd like to buy a new one that is somewhat top-of-the-line, however I don't know the first thing about buying DVD drives and about their compatibility. Can I get some help?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*

Which one is best? I don't need a BluRay Drive and these are the best I could find. Which is the best of these?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*

It's hard to find a bad optical drive as most are pretty good, amazingly so considering that they now cost about as much as restaurant meal. 

I have a Plextor, which I never have had reason to complain about over the past seven years. However, LG, LiteOn, Sony, and Samsung are all good brands too.

The LiteOn below comes recommended by many reviewers as a quality, economy option:

Newegg.com - LITE-ON 24X DVD Writer 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model iHAS424-98 LightScribe Support


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Disc tray won't open*



MPR said:


> It's hard to find a bad optical drive as most are pretty good, amazingly so considering that they now cost about as much as restaurant meal.
> 
> I have a Plextor, which I never have had reason to complain about over the past seven years. However, LG, LiteOn, Sony, and Samsung are all good brands too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I ended up buying this one. Let's hope it's good. 

Thanks everyone!

Newegg.ca - LITE-ON 24X DVD Writer - Bulk - 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model iHAS224-06 LightScribe Support - CD / DVD Burners


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well, I received my new DVD Drive and after spending 40 minutes trying to figure out why it wasn't working as I tried to install it, I realized I was only using the SATA data cable without having plugged the SATA power cable from my PSU. I'm guessing that's why my original drive didn't work either, because I tried plugging in the SATA power supply to the older one that I was convinced died on me and it worked. 

I'm a bit frustrated that I made such a tedious mistake and it forced me to buy/wait for a new drive to arrive. On the other hand, it's a learning experience. Hopefully no one makes my mistake should they experience a similar issue.

P.S.: I now have two functional DVD burners but only enough cables to operate one at a time. Why do some people have more than one DVD drive on their computers? I guess what I am asking is there any way that I could still make use of my old drive considering the new one can do everything the old one does and more, it's not worth keeping it in my tower? (I just hate to see it wasted since it's still fully functional). Damn me!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

MPR said:


> Open your computer case (with the computer unplugged) and ensure that the _power_ and data cables to the drive are properly connected





> Why do some people have more than one DVD drive on their computers?


You can send the drive back to where you bought it and receive a refund minus restocking fee, or full store credit. 
People have more then one drive so they can copy CD's or DVD's without having to switch the disc around (ex) put disc you want to copy in drive A, and put a blank disc in drive B. If you have another SATA Power Plug available that is not being used, and another SATA port on your motherboard, you can get another SATA data cable and plug that into the DVD, and into the motherboard to utilize the 2 DVD's. Or you can send it back or resell it on Craigslist.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> You can send the drive back to where you bought it and receive a refund minus restocking fee, or full store credit.
> People have more then one drive so they can copy CD's or DVD's without having to switch the disc around (ex) put disc you want to copy in drive A, and put a blank disc in drive B. If you have another SATA Power Plug available that is not being used, and another SATA port on your motherboard, you can get another SATA data cable and plug that into the DVD, and into the motherboard to utilize the 2 DVD's. Or you can send it back or resell it on Craigslist.


Damn! Can't believe I missed that!

And at this point, I guess I'll just keep the new one and buy a new SATA data cable. Any ideas where I can get a deal?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Any electronic/computer store, or online. Same place you got your DVD drive.


----------

